# Alien x



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

They will start shipping in the next week or two, get your order in :smile:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Brokenarrow320 said:


> Dose anyone one know when the rytera alien x will be out.


kinda hard to order one bro when your broke


----------

